# THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!!



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you whoever fixed the site so the pages don't load up twice. It just started happening in the last half hour. I sure hope it stays this way. 
Is anybody else still having issues with the pages loading up twice?
Used to be they would load up once, then go blank for a couple of seconds then come back up.
Sometimes they would even reload while I was typing something & I would loose some of the text.
Working perfectly now though!
Fingers crossed!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 12, 2018)

I agree with Al, no double loading.


Chris


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 12, 2018)

I haven't had that problem, it might be a browser issue at your end.

I have the problem where sometimes when someone inserts images, all I see is one IMG tag. Someone explained it in another thread; it's some setting in my browser.


----------



## oddegan (Aug 12, 2018)

Working grreat for me. No more problems. Outstanding!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2018)

I didn't experience it, I must've still been asleep.

But yeah... A big thanks to the Admins/IT who keep the forums running smoothly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I didn't experience it, I must've still been asleep.
> 
> But yeah... A big thanks to the Admins/IT who keep the forums running smoothly.




Yup---I never saw that either, and I agree---Somebody's doing a lot of fixings!!!

I'm hoping they get all the problems nailed down, so we can ask again for some of out old extras, like some of our old stand-by "Smilies" (Thumbs Up, Popcorn, Beer, Drooling, etc, etc).

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

Yea I think they are working like crazy, but this fix really improves the whole experience on the site.
Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 16, 2018)

Al I agree Big Thank You Guys an Gals
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 21, 2018)

It was gone . Now its back worse than before .


----------



## tropics (Aug 21, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> It was gone . Now its back worse than before .



Sorry to say but I agree 
One thing I did notice when it was working nice the Smoking Meat Premier Banner was not on the main page.Seems like loading facebook 3 times on that page maybe the issue,I know nothing but I do see things.JMHO
Richie


----------



## dr k (Aug 21, 2018)

When I periodically have to re-sign in to SMF because I have checked the box, stay signed in, it's a race to sign in as quickly as possiible before the redirect ad sends me away.  Getting out of the redirection kept me from focusing on the ad to identify it.  It took 3X's to finally beat the redirect ad to sign in to premier member serenity.  This is my first experience like this on Windows 7, Chrome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2018)

Yep same here, it's back with a vengeance!!
Al


----------

